# Flippin' TV!



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

The car ad with the dads and the crying babies, the pregnacare ads before the weather, the bloomin' McDonalds advert...

Agh, you know you can avoid certain programmes which might make you weepy, but when an advert creeps up on you it's evil!!!


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I absolutely hate the baby milk advert can't remember which one it is but all about now mams r doin a great job. Puts me on a downer every time I see it. I think it shud be banned x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

It's a rare day that I watch anything but Sky movies now, no adverts!

I'm going to sound really horrible now but the prolific Father's Day adverts, even on my kindle screensaver.  It's great that it has as much prominence as Mother's day but come on.  Apparently dad's even deserve a dental flosser 

My test day for our last cycle was on mother's day and our final try we'll find out on father's day weekend, honestly, what are the odds of that?

I don't need reminding every second that my DH already is a father and the day that we find out that he may or may not ever be a dad to a child of ours be a prolifically advertised celebration of what he has with his ex  

Sorry, advert rant over   xx


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Omg Molly, i know what you mean!!! My dh is already a father, and although we wont be going into another cycle for a while, it does hurt knowing that this time next year he will either be just about to become a father again or wont ever be a daddy again.

we watched a nature program on elephants last night, where the narrator announced that elephants are fertile into their 60s. Good god, i can't even manage being fertile much into my 30s!!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sigh, elephants get it so good    

I'm glad that it's not just me.  Sometimes I think that this process has made me into Cruella DeVille    it's such a strange feeling to have something blocking being able to be happy for your DH on a day that celebrates everything that he can't have with you.

I'm going to be an elephant next time x


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

I know! It's a huge reminder of their past lives, isn't it? I try and focus on thinking of my dad on father's day, and know that I am lucky to be able to be thankful for the relationship we have, when many women I know don't have great relationships with their fathers. 

Totally coming back as an elephant too!


----------



## sophiekh (Mar 12, 2014)

I totally understand what you mean, especially SMA, Johnsons and Aptamil ads.  Most of the time i just curl up on sofa and the tears come from nowhere.
I have no idea why I get emotional over silly adverts - but everything is advertised geared to family life - the holiday ads 2.4 kids all running happily along the beach etc.
Maybe im just over senitive


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I hate those baby milk ads too - the implication being if you are not a parent you are a second class citizen.  Come to think of it I dislike mothers Day and Fathers Day too for the same reason.
TCC x


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

And it doesn't even stop at the telly, Sophie, does it? I bought a pack of Pain au Chocolat last weekend (I know, fancy, eh?!) and they come as a pack of four - one for mum, one for dad, one each for the children. I bought a bag of fun-size apples and noticed there were 10 in the bag - one for each of the two children for a school week.

Everything is geared towards families, children, family life, and to be honest I don't see much on TV to celebrate lives of people without children (whether childless by choice or not) - only the fab holidays you can apparently go on as soon as you reach 50, but that's okay, you deserve that amazing holiday because you've raised children and have lots of grandchildren too.

Tincancat, you're spot on. People don't stop being people because they don't have children. Why is that in adverts if yo're not portrayed as a super-special amazing parent, then childless people are shown as career-types? Where's the middle ground?


----------



## sophiekh (Mar 12, 2014)

Its really annoys me and I am probably more senitive than most due to my situation (see signature)

You just can get away from it at all, i travel on the tube on a daily basis - this is the most common one - vitamins for conception /prenatal with beautiful baby, next to that an ad for fertily clinic with another baby and then something about family days out.


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Blimey Sophie, double-whammy for you isn't it?


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Just following on from Elephants being fertile in to their 60's (wow!), I remember hearing that having sex actually triggers ovulation for Tigers...it seems to make much more sense for it to happen that way around...no more having to time it just right...I'm coming back as a Tiger!! x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Tee hee Wisp!

That made me think. I've changed my mind, I'm coming back as a sea squirt.  Not very exotic I know, but it's a hermaphrodite .... I could get rid of the man's role altogether!!!!  How much easier would it be to just be able to do it all yourself


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think you can ever hide from IF and you take notice of a lot more when you are going through it. I watch Hollyoaks on E4 and they keep showing adverts for One Born Every Minute, now this annoys me 1) for the obvious reason and 2) why on earth would you film yourself giving birth and putting it on TV for everyone to see?! Surely it's meant to be a private moment or is this just me who thinks this? I hate people putting everything on social network sites too, I don't think you can ever escape!


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Carls, you're right, you can't hide from IF. I watch One Born now and again to try and put myself off having a baby!     Crazy, it doesn't work - i cross my legs at all the really painful bits but just seem to forget what the woman has gone through when the baby arrives! 
I agree about social networking too. I've recently deactivated my ** account-thought i would try living without it for a month. Many of my friends have children or babies, and i found it difficult to see their lives on **, you know? It's weird without ** at first, but you do get used to it! Now I'm not jealous or upset seeing my friends baby/children pics and statuses, and I'm also not comparing my life to my younger ** friends who always seem to be up to something exciting while DH and I are stuck in this waiting period.


----------



## sophiekh (Mar 12, 2014)

It's hard..sometimes I think I'm over sensitive and making a deal out of nothing. ..but most days it's hard to bare. I'm sure some men must feel when it comes to father day...

Can't we have a day to celebrate something ! Lol


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry to reignite this thread but I just have to add the Travelodge advert.

I am sick of hearing 'take the kids or make more kids'

Good god, nearly 5 years of heartache and emotional exhaustion TTC and all that time the answer is to have sex in a Travelodge


----------



## sophiekh (Mar 12, 2014)

If only  - i been using them for years... nothing happened !! False advertising lol


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi ladies

Sorry for interrupting - just to give a bit of hope when watching the Travelodge adverts - the twin girls bouncing on the bed are FF girls. Their Mum was a regular on the Twins thread here and went through IF treatment.

Hope this gives you some inspiration

KA xxx

PS Wouldn't have thought Travelodge knew when they cast them


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Really, that's cute.  It feels a little better to know that thanks KA.  

Tee hee Sophie, I stayed there too and am clearly not pregnant.  I'm sure that we must have a case for suing them  

It just niggles that they are loosely spinning their advertising around fertility.  In my super sensitive brain they are anyway


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

The new advert for iPhone 5 has just reduced me to tears - obviously iPhones are only for mums and dads  

Not that I'm likely to ever be able to afford one with all my money being spent on treatments... 

Turia x


----------



## sophiekh (Mar 12, 2014)

The new iPhone 5 advert..babies babies ...one big happy family


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep, I saw this one too and quickly turned it over  

Turia, your post gave me an ironic little chuckle!  They talk about how much a child costs to bring up, poor parents so financially hard done by..... yet they get all sorts of support from the government and can clearly afford iphones!  We get to be tens of thousands of pounds in debt before a baby is even conceived, most of us get no support and far too many of us come out the other end with no baby and no chance of an iphone either  

xx


----------



## sophiekh (Mar 12, 2014)

Apparently they are "living a life of dreams" in the iPhone ad....
Yp they definitely are


----------

